# Rebuilt tilte...plz help



## Lebron 23 (Jul 7, 2017)

Anyone currently driving with rebuilt tilte on uber ..and for how long... i bought car with rebuilt tilte so I can use it with uber


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lebron 23 said:


> Anyone currently driving with rebuilt tilte on uber ..and for how long... i bought car with rebuilt tilte so I can use it with uber


Not allowed.
You can not use a rebuilt title for uber or Lyft.
Sorry.


----------



## Walber10 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi there, 
I have a great doubt, hope someone could help me 
I will complete a year of australia license in December, however today I received the news that my license will be suspended

I have two options, wait three months of suspension or apply for good behavior, my doubts are as follows:

if I choose to stay three months suspended, will I be able to apply for the authority drive card in December? 

is is possible to apply for drive authority card while good behavior period ?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Walber10 said:


> Hi there,
> I have a great doubt, hope someone could help me
> I will complete a year of australia license in December, however today I received the news that my license will be suspended
> 
> ...


I think you'll have a better chance of finding someone who can answer your questions in one of the Australia sub forums:
https://uberpeople.net/forums/Australia/



Lebron 23 said:


> Anyone currently driving with rebuilt tilte on uber ..and for how long... i bought car with rebuilt tilte so I can use it with uber


Unfortunately it seems from here that you can't, at least in Cleveland:
https://www.uber.com/drive/cleveland/vehicle-requirements/


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Related Question 

If a car has a rebuilt or salvage title, how does Uber know? The registration, at least in Illinois, doesn't mention title status.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mikes424 said:


> Related Question
> 
> If a car has a rebuilt or salvage title, how does Uber know? The registration, at least in Illinois, doesn't mention title status.


Does your insurance company know ?


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Does your insurance company know ?


I don't know. I was looking at one for my wife. Asked my insurer, Geico, if they would insure it. They said yes. When I found out why it was salvage (flood) opted not to get the car. It was not for ride share driving.

Some insurers will not insure a salvage title.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Uber forbids it in the terms. However, they only get a copy of the registration, not the title...do with that info what you wish.


----------



## Lebron 23 (Jul 7, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Uber forbids it in the terms. However, they only get a copy of the registration, not the title...do with that info what you wish.


But I heard they do vin check


----------



## Yozee (Jun 7, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Uber forbids it in the terms. However, they only get a copy of the registration, not the title...do with that info what you wish.


This is a hussler game, start hussling! Yes, do with info as you wish, aka do your thing.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

If you heard they do vin check then even trying to register it could be the last thing you do as an Uber driver.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

They ask the Car Fox.


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

Lebron 23 said:


> Anyone currently driving with rebuilt tilte on uber ..and for how long... i bought car with rebuilt tilte so I can use it with uber


u probably were thinking all the $$$ u were gonna save on a rebuilt car, then how much $$$ u were gonna make with uber, and then oops.


----------

